#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailand, Asia & the rest of the World Questions & Answers Forum >  >  Poll: Holiday Time: where to go???

## Bettyboo

Here we are again!

Around the new year I'll take about a week, by meself, and I wanna go somewhere I haven't been before that's close-ish.

The three main options (that I can think of) are:

Taiwan: Maybe fly into the Northern airport, spend a couple of days in the city, spend four or five days making my way south then fly back to Korea from the Southern airport... Should be great food, interesting culture and a variety of stuff to do. Cheap to fly to, cheapish hotels and cheapish to eat/go out.




Vladivostok: I just wanna go, and it's very close to Korea by air. Pain in the arse to get visas, maybe only worth a long weekend, I could get the overnight boat which might be cool...





Guam and/or Saipan: beach, some shopping on Guam, nice weather, a relaxing either 3 or 4 days in one place or maybe visit both???



(Guam is more built up, more Americanized, more shopping.)



(Saipan might be boring, and the wife has no interest in going...)

----------


## cyrille

Fucking hell...again?!

----------


## Bettyboo

> Fucking hell...again?!


Yep, twice a year, every year, now contribute!

----------


## terry57

Afghanistan maybe.  :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

This guy....Life of fucking Reilly. :Smile: 

What about South Africa? :Smile: 

What kind of hol do you want? Beach, mountains, 
 nightlife, cultural?

----------


## NamPikToot

> Fucking hell...again?!


Jealous Syb?

----------


## NamPikToot

> Afghanistan maybe.


i'd not recommend it, the flights can be rough.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Afghanistan maybe.


Direct flights only, please.




> This guy....Life of fucking Reilly.
> 
> What about South Africa?
> 
> What kind of hol do you want? Beach, mountains, 
>  nightlife, cultural?


A mix; some nice food, stuff to see (culture innit...), I like a bit of relaxing on the beach. Mountains are nice from a distance. Nice coffeeshops to relax and have a bit of time 'working'.

Taiwan is looking like the go, so anybody who has been there please add your insights.

----------


## happynz

Geelung north of Taipei is an abandoned city North of Taipei. Might be interesting as a place to take spooky photos.. 

If you're headed south a swing around the East Coast would satisfy any yearning you may have for wild coastlines. Taroko Gorge is worth traveling through.

The West Coast of Taiwan is highly developed and very densely populated.  Lots of cities, factories, and farms. Kaohsiung is the big smoke down south. It has a fairly reasonable nightlife. 

For beaches, Kenting at the southern tip of the island would be worth checking out.

As for the piss - Taiwan beer is barely passable. Beware of local firewater like kaoliang and maotai.

----------


## terry57

What about goin to flippaland and help Topper find his feet. 

He may need some help Bettsy.  :Smile:

----------


## Looper

> Yep, twice a year, every year


Bladdy size 14 carbon footprints on this fella...

I ask ya....

 :Smile:

----------


## Dillinger

Best time of year to visit Thailand.

Is there anywhere you haven't done here yet?

Taiwan has never appealed to me, I just think of electronics.

----------


## Loy Toy

> hat about goin to flippaland and help Topper find his feet.


I know and actually like you in real life Terry but do you have any close relatives who will share festive shit with you?

I've got 8 relos on their way to spend a bit of time with me in Thailand in the new year and I cannot wait.

You come across as a no thrills loner and that is OK by me but do you ever think you are missing something?  

Not being a smart-arse cvnt but!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NamPikToot

The Elephant in the loom hasn't been addressed, namely where and when is Bets taking his long suffering wife on Hols?

The Members demand a satisfactory answer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lom

> Saipan might be boring, and the wife has no interest in going...


Saipan it is then.

----------


## taxexile

> Terry but do you have any close relatives who will share festive shit with you?


they're probably all like him, can you imagine the after dinner conversation!!!!!

 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Headworx

Good thing you've seen Hong Kong already  :Smile:

----------


## Bettyboo

> What about goin to flippaland and help Topper find his feet. 
> 
> He may need some help Bettsy.


No plan to visit Thailand. I did enjoy it last time.





> Bladdy size 14 carbon footprints on this fella...
> 
> I ask ya....


Yeah, well, you've gotta travel, haven't you? That's one thing almost all of us on this forum share - a love for travelling and seeing new stuff.




> Best time of year to visit Thailand.
> 
> Is there anywhere you haven't done here yet?
> 
> Taiwan has never appealed to me, I just think of electronics.


True, but nowhere in Thailand beckons. I visited most areas from North to Central to South (maybe missed a few places in Northern Issan...).

There are a few places in SE Asia that I've somehow neglected to visit over the years: Ankor, Bagan and Luang Prabang. I really need to visit those three - I can fly to Siem Reip from here then do flights from there to Luang Prabang, so I might check out that - would be nice; two countries I've visited a few times, but not those specific places.

I suspect that Taiwan is a bit of a hidden gem if some research is done before the trip - flights are $100 each way here, so cheap as chips... It's highly likely thats where I'll go (although, I'll also see if I can find any decent prices/connections to Bali another place I've never been, but maybe a bit further than I wanna fly this time...).

----------


## Bettyboo

> Saipan it is then.


Funnily enough, getting a break from the wife and her from me is part of the reason. Although, she is currently on a 2 month trip to Thailand, so she may wanna come with me when she gets back - we'll see.




> Good thing you've seen Hong Kong already


Yeah, probably not a good time to go now. I didn't love HK as much as I thought I would, maybe I need to go back and look at other areas and places, getting a wider feel for the place, maybe take the wife...  :Sad:

----------


## Bettyboo

> The Elephant in the loom hasn't been addressed, namely where and when is Bets taking his long suffering wife on Hols?
> 
> The Members demand a satisfactory answer !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


She doesn't like to travel. I took her to Vientienne once, she thought Thailand was better...  :Smile: 

She does wanna visit Japan and HK. She might wanna visit Taiwan, I'll ask her. Hopefully, she'll say no...  :Smile:

----------


## nidhogg

Is it even legal to have holidays this often?  I am sure there must be some sort of law against it somewhere.....

----------


## Norton

> She might wanna visit Taiwan, I'll ask her. Hopefully, she'll say no...


Hopefully not especially if you have never been there. Aside from what happynz posted, the National Museum along is a must see for anyone one with the slightest interest in Asian history.

Voted Taiwan.  :Smile:

----------


## thaiguzzi

> No plan to visit Thailand. I did enjoy it last time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, well, you've gotta travel, haven't you? That's one thing almost all of us on this forum share - a love for travelling and seeing new stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Luang Prabang it is then.
Fabulous place to relax and explore. Unesco world heritage site.
Best time of the year, no humidity day time, cool to chilly nightime - bring a sweat shirt.

----------


## David48atTD

Vietnam?  I've never been, but do have itch.

Best holiday destination?, if the weather is good and you have coin ... Tahiti.
Specifically Bora Bora or Moorea, about 12 klicks from the main island.

Next step down, not as spectacular as Tahiti, but still good and relatively cheap ... Cook Islands.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ terrible ideas, David...  :Smile: 




> Is it even legal to have holidays this often?  I am sure there must be some sort of law against it somewhere.....


I don't go that often, usually twice a year, but just had a recent Japan trip for the WC too.




> Hopefully not especially if you have never been there. Aside from what happynz posted, the National Museum along is a must see for anyone one with the slightest interest in Asian history.
> 
> Voted Taiwan.


Yeah, I think that's the goer; I'll research over the next few days. My holiday break is only 5 weeks away now which is nice. I usually get between 6-8 weeks holiday a year.




> Luang Prabang it is then.
> Fabulous place to relax and explore. Unesco world heritage site.
> Best time of the year, no humidity day time, cool to chilly nightime - bring a sweat shirt.


Yeah, I desperately wanna go. Not sure it'll be this time though.

Now, the wife has just texted me, and after 18 or so years together, the last 10 married where she kept her own Thai surname, she has decided to change her last name to mine... Hmmm... Maybe I'm about to be killed soon while she gets all the (my!) monies set up; private pension from UK, Korean pension rebate, small monies in bank, death in service 'bonus' for her. 

Blimey, I might as well make this a good holiday.

----------


## Norton

> Blimey, I might as well make this a good holiday.


No matter where you go be sure to get room on ground floor.  :Wink:

----------


## Jofrey

Lijiang in Yunnan, China is beautiful.......as is Shangri-la.

----------


## Bettyboo

> Lijiang in Yunnan, China is beautiful.......as is Shangri-la.


Interesting ideas, but where is the closest airport to Shangri-la?

----------


## reddog

^
Dali, Yunnan,a nice spot to visit.

----------


## Jofrey

^there is an airport in Shangri-la. Just an hour flight from Kunming.

----------


## panama hat

Sapporo, for some good skiing - we might bump into you (literally even)

----------


## baldrick

it is fcuking winter - point south

----------


## Bettyboo

^^ I don't want cold. &, it looks like Taiwan is colder than I initially thought, so I might head further South.

^ hmmm, that does appear to be the case.


Apparently, Hainan is very nice, so I Googled, looks interesting:





Looks interesting, so I checked the beaches:

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.





Hmmm, maybe not for me...

Could you imagine that???  :Sad:

----------


## terry57

You'd spend ya whole day on that beach dodging human shit.

Those fish heads shit anywhere ya know.   :Smile:

----------


## klong toey

Have a Bromance go camping in the bush with Terry his got a nice tent and a comfy ground sheet  be nice just the two of you under the stars .
You can take turns catching dinner and disscuss all  manner of intresting subjects much more intresting than a Chineses beach holiday.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Cue Dill with the photoshopped memes :smiley laughing:

----------


## Switch

NZ.
 It’s summer there. Maybe a bit expensive for your tastes.

----------


## Luigi

I'd travel China by train. 

Take in the south. 

Then up and around to all the major sites and places. Private cabins. Traveling days watching the countryside go by the dining carriage window as you eat, drink Tsingtao, read, and lose money to the locals playing card games you don't understand. 


Thinking back, the filthy chin fookers weren't filthy at all on the trains. Though we were probably sealed off hermetically from the cattle class carriages.

----------


## Dillinger

> Have a Bromance go camping in the bush with Terry his got a nice tent and a comfy ground sheet be nice just the two of you under the stars .
> You can take turns catching dinner and disscuss all manner of intresting subjects much more intresting than a Chineses beach holiday



He's right. Can some mod stick Debaucherous Outback caravan roadtrip with Terry in the poll?

----------


## Chittychangchang

:smiley laughing: 

What about the trans-Siberian express Betty?

Trip of a lifetime...

----------


## Bettyboo

I've don't the train from Beijing to UB a couple of times; first class with gf: normal 4 berth by myself.

No need to do it again. I don't really fancy China at the moment.

----------


## aging one

Take one of those cheap flights you talk about to Japan, then connect with a long cramped flight to Honolulu, and pick an island to relax on. The wife would like that.. Visa becomes an issue though.. Osaka/hnl Air Asia cheap as chips..

----------


## reinvented

Hainan is 2 star hardware with 2 star software so to speak acccording to chinese friends

i always faancied the trip Beer lao Drinker did with train to Busan, ferry to Fukaoka and the southern bit of Honshu, Nagasaki etc.

also if you wanted somewhere warmer, i quire enjoyed Hanoi, and maybe Sapa, wouldnt be dear
of the malaysian bit of Borneo

----------


## Switch

> NZ.
>  It’s summer there. Maybe a bit expensive for your tastes.


.... and test cricket just started too.

----------


## NamPikToot

> Luang Prabang it is then.
> Fabulous place to relax and explore. Unesco world heritage site.
> Best time of the year, no humidity day time, cool to chilly nightime - bring a sweat shirt.


An option, with a trip from LP to Chiang Kong against the traffic up on the Mekong. Two leisurely days and sleep over on the boat = don't get involved in the tourist scrum for a bed at the stop over. From CK down to Chiang Rai/Mai and fly out.

----------


## AntRobertson

> NZ.
> It’s summer there. Maybe a bit expensive for your tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Switch
> 
> .... and test cricket just started too.


Shall be there soon. No clickit on the cards though... Well not unless Betty goes, NZ happen to be winning, and he buys all the beers.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ spent 6 months in Kiwiland after uni days. I did like it, especially South Island, but probably would need a really good flight deal to head that way.

Watched the Auckland Blues at Eden Park back in the day when they were the top team and full of superstars.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Watched the Auckland Blues at Eden Park back in the day when they were the top team and full of superstars.


Jeez that's a while back these days. Auckland used to dominate NZ rugby, now not so much. Speaking of rugby though... 

Randomly thought of you the other day when I got a newsletter from my alma mater. As per usual there was a list of 'Notable Alumni' (also as per usual I'm not on it) that includes Dylan Hartley and Teimana Harrison, both Northampton and England. Poaching fuckers!  :Very Happy: 

Liam Messam, Israel Adesanya, Danny Lee and Craig Newby are a couple of others incidentally.

----------


## Phuketrichard

Burma
fly into   Mandalay, car/min van down to Bagan and overnight train to Yangon..fly out would be just right for a week

----------


## Bettyboo

> Burma
> fly into   Mandalay, car/min van down to Bagan and overnight train to Yangon..fly out would be just right for a week


Yeah, maybe a good one.

At the moment, after spending two days fuking around on Korean websites that don't work, I don't really feel enthused to go anywhere... Especially as it's the holiday time and everything is double priced (excluding HK which is very cheap...).

----------


## panama hat

> (excluding HK which is very cheap...).


Bingo - you've found your destination  :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

I was reading the 'paper', saw this and thought of you:

https://cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.co...VtpPInGDf60G2I

----------


## NamPikToot

> I was reading the 'paper', saw this and thought of you:
> 
> https://cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.co...VtpPInGDf60G2I


SL is a good call PH, there probably won't be a better time than now to visit before the tourist numbers and costs tick up. I think Betts has been before though, i may be wrong. Tiz a lovely place and worthy of more than one visit.

----------


## snakeeyes

> Afghanistan maybe.


*



I'm going to Australia to visit the real Aussies the Aboriginal people *  :bananaman:

----------


## Bettyboo

Anybody been to Okinawa?

From Seoul, $200 return and about 2 and a half hours South, and nicer temperatures than other local places...

----------


## Bettyboo

Soooooo... Almost certainly Okinawa or Taiwan, I'll probably mull it over for a few hours then book tonight. Flights are much cheaper to Okinawa, but hotels and food will be more expensive. Weather probably nicer in Okinawa.

But, I have recent bad memories of Japan, and it'd be just my luck to be sharing a hotel with loads of Bokks...  :Sad:

----------


## happynz

If Taiwan, piccies of betel nut girls (if they're still around doing their "lookee me in sexy dress" shtick), please. 

Also, barbershops where you can get more than your hair trimmed.  :Wink:

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Soooooo... Almost certainly Okinawa or Taiwan, I'll probably mull it over for a few hours then book tonight. Flights are much cheaper to Okinawa, but hotels and food will be more expensive. Weather probably nicer in Okinawa.
> 
> But, I have recent bad memories of Japan, and it'd be just my luck to be sharing a hotel with loads of Bokks...


My cousin lived in Okinawa for five years, and I know he liked it a lot. I heard the beaches are really beautiful, but I don't know much else. I could ask him if you want. He ended up marrying a Japanese girl from there, so he must have loved it! haha..
I can't help you on Taiwan as I've never been. I know Seoul well as I lived there three years . Good luck!

----------


## Bettyboo

So there's a bit of a trade war going on between Japan and Korea; the Koreans are quite nationalistic and won't buy Japanese at the moment - lots of posters up, etc...

&, it turns out the Peach Airlines, a Japanese Airline, are flying a route from Incheon to Okinawa, but Koreans aren't holidaying there this year, so flights are super cheap - 3,300 baht for the return all inclusive. 

Now, where to stay and what to do in Okinawa???



Booked the flights with Peach Airlines; going out on the 8th and back on the 12th - I'll do two days on a local beach then Friday and Saturday night in town!
$143 return including the reclining extra-legroom emergency exit seat both ways - can't say fairer than that!

I've had a quick look at hotels, look reasonable, I'll book them later. Monorail from the airport to town and close to beaches. Great food. Temperatures of 25 degrees or so. Jobs a good 'un.

Actually, because this is pretty cheap, I'm thinking I'll book 4 days in Taiwan as well either late January or early February - just see when I can find some decent flight prices...  :Smile:

----------


## Luigi

> there's a bit of a trade war going on between Japan and Korea; the Koreans are quite nationalistic and won't buy Japanese at the moment - lots of posters up, etc...


ffs




 :Smile:

----------


## panama hat

Koreans and Chinese (China) like to stir anti-Japanese sentiment whenever they want to get their peoples' minds off domestic troubles.  Wankers

----------


## Bettyboo

> My cousin lived in Okinawa for five years, and I know he liked it a lot. I heard the beaches are really beautiful, but I don't know much else. I could ask him if you want. He ended up marrying a Japanese girl from there, so he must have loved it! haha..
> I can't help you on Taiwan as I've never been. I know Seoul well as I lived there three years . Good luck!


Hey MM, I am hoping for two days in a great beach and two days getting wrecked in the city with maximum beer and craziness...  :Smile: 

Anything you can suggest will be much welcome.

----------


## HuangLao

> Koreans and Chinese (China) like to stir anti-Japanese sentiment whenever they want to get their peoples' minds off domestic troubles.  Wankers


These sleight-of-hand distraction techniques appear to be universal, historically and present day.

----------


## MarilynMonroe

> Hey MM, I am hoping for two days in a great beach and two days getting wrecked in the city with maximum beer and craziness... 
> 
> Anything you can suggest will be much welcome.


Sounds like fun, I'll ask him on fb. He now lives in Oz with his family.. now Australian citizens. He spent many years in Japan back when EFL was booming starting in the 90s.

----------


## katie23

@betty - good luck on your Okinawa trip. Post pics, please. I've watched a short docu about Okinawans. There are many ppl in their 90s to 100s, who are still hale & hearty. But the younger generations are experiencing heart disease & diabetes and dying earlier. They attribute it to burgers & western diet post WW2. Okinawa has lots of western fast food chains bcos of the US bases.

Re: Taiwan, I went there a few years ago in late January. I think it was 1 week before the Chinese New Year. On my return flight, it was full of Taiwanese coming to PI to escape their winter for a few days. Temp that time was 15-20 Celsius, which was too cold for me! (hey, I'm a tropical gal)

Anyway, just a warning that it could be zombie apocalypse if you go to Taiwan during CNY. A friend said that trains & public transport become chock full bcos ppl are leaving Taipei to visit folks in the provinces. I checked, and CNY 2020 is on January 25th. I remember that I vowed not to revisit during public holidays bcos of the loads of people.

But, if you do go to Taiwan, I suggest touring Taipei & Hua Lien (Taroko gorge tour). While in Taipei, you could do a Klook tour of Yehliu, Shifen 
& Jiufen. It was a bit hectic, but it was 3 places in 1 day, and quite nice. If bringing the wife, she'd probably enjoy it. Look up Klook dot com. Cheers!

----------


## Bettyboo

^ thanks Katie; I'll plan a long weekend in Taiwan away from the CNY!

----------


## Norton

> ^ thanks Katie; I'll plan a long weekend in Taiwan away from the CNY!


Good choice. You won't regret it. Be sure to visit Madam Chiang Kai Shek's Grand Hotel. Truely a Grand place.



And as I mentioned before, the National Museum.

----------


## Bettyboo

^ will do, thanks for the suggestions.

I've booked 4 days at this hotel in downtown (Naha) Okinawa from Jan 8th to 12th:

https://www.hotelwbf.com/artstaynaha/en/



Only a few metres to the monorail, very easy to get to the main sites from here. Also close to buses if I wanna go on longer trips out to beaches etc for the day. US$75 per night - paying for the location really, but supposed to be decent; lots of markets, food, pubs and clubs around; can walk to sites like Shuri Castle, etc. I'm looking forward to getting up early, walking around the markets and having some nice breakfasts; there's a fish market where you buy the fish on the first floor then take it up to the second floor and choose a restaurant which will cook it - I'll give that a go. Okinawa is famous for food and fresh markets...

Throughout the whole of Jan and Feb I have Fridays free (and can take Mondays off if I need to, so I'll do a long weekend in Taiwan then). From Dec 23rd, I have a very very lights schedule that includes 5 weeks holiday up to March/April time ( a bit of work here and there, but nothing much - fillers...).

----------

